# Anyone here a Satanist?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not, I'm just wondering.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

No, not me. But did you know that some Gnostic Christians thought that Satan was actually the good God, trying to free humans from Yahweh's evil universe?


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> No, not me. But did you know that some Gnostic Christians thought that Satan was actually the good God, trying to free humans from Yahweh's evil universe?


Haha, do you realize there is SOOO many spinoffs from anything? Worship aliens, talking dead guys, people still alive today, it's crazy. They have religions based off of soo many things. Soon they won't be able to make anymore up! :boogie


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

LostPancake said:


> No, not me. But did you know that some Gnostic Christians thought that Satan was actually the good God, trying to free humans from Yahweh's evil universe?


Its not an unreasonable thought. Think about it. Adam and Eve were kept in ignorance. Then they were offered knowledge. Knowledge today is the key to everything we have achieved.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anton LaVey's Satanism is just Atheism with flair; only using Satan as the ultimate symbolic rejection of x-tianity.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> Its not an unreasonable thought. Think about it. Adam and Eve were kept in ignorance. Then they were offered knowledge. Knowledge today is the key to everything we have achieved.


Yeah - it was an interesting interpretation, that we're living in this evil universe. Also Lucifer means "light bringer". But the early Christian church really stamped them out. :/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

SilentLoner said:


> Its not an unreasonable thought. Think about it. Adam and Eve were kept in ignorance. Then they were offered knowledge. Knowledge today is the key to everything we have achieved.


I had a dream about that the other night. Adam and Eve were freed from the garden of Eden as opposed to being banned from it.

What a dorky dream.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Anton LaVey's Satanism is just Atheism with flair; only using Satan as the ultimate symbolic rejection of x-tianity.


Yeah satanism has nothing to do with worshipping satan, one of the most mislabled religions ever. Real satanist don't exist outside of tabloid news.


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

The simple fact is that even if you wanted to worship satan there is no real known way to go about it. Basically every thing people think they know about satan comes more from hollywood or books or folklore. Satan isn't really talked about that much in the bible, and what it does say is somewhat debatable and open for interpretation.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

There is some misleading information here. There are people who worship a literal Satan. The Satanism that some of you guys are referring to is dubbed "LaVeyan Satanism", which is self-worship and the glorification of pleasure. It goes against everything Judeo -Christianity stands. 

However, traditional satanism is the worship or reverence of Satan as a deity. It's made up of several concepts, such as a belief in magic, which is expressed through ritual. It may also include the use of meditation and self expansion. 

Satanism has many branches and is not only limited to LaVeyan Satanism, which is mostly teachings about going against religion, self-indulgence, and individualism. These guys are pretty much atheists but carry the moniker satanist, as a form of disrespect (if you may) toward Christianity. They have little to do with the traditional Satan, apart from the name itself.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I am christian I do not believe in satanism but i found this interview on youtube once and found it interesting. There are ten parts.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I've traveled though many dark subcultures and met many individuals and one thing I can tell you for sure is that satanism does not exist. If it did I would have met it.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

There where certain sects of gnosticism that considered yahweh to be a blind destructive God and lucifer to have freed adam and eve from the ignorance of him, but they understandably didn't last very long and don't exist anymore. You'd be hard pressed to find anyone who would actually worship the blibical interpretation of satan with the long tail and pitchfork as there would be no return on it.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

screwjack said:


> There where certain sects of gnosticism that considered yahweh to be a blind destructive God and lucifer to have freed adam and eve from the ignorance of him, but they understandably didn't last very long and don't exist anymore. You'd be hard pressed to find anyone who would actually worship the blibical interpretation of satan with the long tail and pitchfork as there would be no return on it.


i'm not familiar with satan worshipping but in my late teens I was very depressed, wore black and hated myself, and considered myself a satanist. I would curse God, flip him off, doodle dark graphic images in class. I think people turn to it when there is no God in them or if they reject God.

The biblical term of satan isn't the horns and the devilish images you see depicted in the world. Its more of a charming, titillating, charismatic, clever, enticing figure that distracts you from God. It takes the form of sex, drugs, greed, etc., whatever exists in the world today that gives us pleasure. Notice these things are rampant in the world, the images on t.v., the way people are. Its instant gratification and it feels good, so there is, in fact, "return". But, our loving God knows its not "wise" to do these things because there is always a backlash.

Look at the faces of those people on the youtube clip. Devoid of all hope completely and dead in the eyes.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

justpassinby said:


> i'm not familiar with satan worshipping but in my late teens I was very depressed, wore black and hated myself, and considered myself a satanist. I would curse God, flip him off, doodle dark graphic images in class. I think people turn to it when there is no God in them or if they reject God.
> 
> The biblical term of satan isn't the horns and the devilish images you see depicted in the world. Its more of a charming, titillating, charismatic, clever, enticing figure that distracts you from God. It takes the form of sex, drugs, greed, etc., whatever exists in the world today that gives us pleasure. Notice these things are rampant in the world, the images on t.v., the way people are. Its instant gratification and it feels good, so there is, in fact, "return". But, our loving God knows its not "wise" to do these things because there is always a backlash.
> 
> Look at the faces of those people on the youtube clip. Devoid of all hope completely and dead in the eyes.


That isn't satan worshipping though, I know i'm being pedantic but it dosen't exist. I was going to mention that form of satan but I didn't want to offend anyone and I hope I dont--most claims of "satanist" and "magick" all invariably come from born again christians.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

screwjack said:


> That isn't satan worshipping though, I know i'm being pedantic but it dosen't exist. I was going to mention that form of satan but I didn't want to offend anyone and I hope I dont--*most claims of "satanist" and "magick" all invariably come from born again christians*.


instead of saying you didn't want to offend anyone, you should have said anyone but christians..that seems to be okay apparently!

How was what I said offensive btw? I basically agreed with you, I don't know any form of satanism, at least not publically (which I can see because its not exactly something to be proud of) and then corrected you on your false protrayal of satan in the bible.

What I explained wasn't satan worshipping, just to clarify in case I offend anyone including myself, as I have participated in some of those activities freely in the past, and still do, lol.

Satan has more of an influence than God, its reflected in how destructive we are right now and how Christians are pretty much hated.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

justpassinby said:


> instead of saying you didn't want to offend anyone, you should have said anyone but christians..that seems to be okay apparently!
> 
> How was what I said offensive btw? I basically agreed with you, I don't know any form of satanism, at least not publically (which I can see because its not exactly something to be proud of) and then corrected you on your false protrayal of satan in the bible.
> 
> ...


I think you are misinterpreting me probably because I haven't been to clear and mixed up what I was trying to say, and that is my fault so I apologize. What I meant was the biblical satan with tails and pitchfork is how most people in the world traditionally view satan and was just using that as an image, I understand how some christians interpret satan and that they don't view him literarily this way but I was generalising. My other comments where directed at claims from born again christians (i.e. chick tracts) whom are the only sources for satanism, devil worship, animal rituals, wiccan magic and other things that they claim to have been involved in before they found christ and is not wholly directed at you.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

:hs


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

http://www.hellcity.com/


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

screwjack said:


> There where certain sects of gnosticism that considered yahweh to be a blind destructive God and lucifer to have freed adam and eve from the ignorance of him, but they understandably didn't last very long and don't exist anymore.


The church made sure of that didn't they.


----------



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

You can worship satan by your actions and just by denying Christ. You dont have to actually fall to your knees an worship him. Satanism is a very real worship of satan and I have studied about how some people that are involved in this become so deceived that they hear voices telling them to kill people or themselves. I've read about it. Thats how satan gets people, he convinces them that God is the evil one and he will lead them to happiness. How do you thinks Adam and Eve fell- satan didnt tell them about the consequences they would suffer. I dont know about others but being close to satan in anyway is not at all desirable to me.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

^We all have violent thoughts and impulses. Instead of blaming "satan", I wish people were hip to the basic psychology of how their mind works and TAKE CONTROL. Process your emotions in a healthy way and instead of blaming some biblical representation of evil and take responsibility.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

valley_girl1919 said:


> You can worship satan by your actions and just by denying Christ.


I don't think this thread was meant for Christians to try to push their POVs down the throats of people. While I'm no Satanist people are free to choose what they believe in without oppression from others.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> I don't think this thread was meant for Christians to try to push their POVs down the throats of people. While I'm no Satanist people are free to choose what they believe in without oppression from others.


+1

I'm too cynical to even believe in the power of satan...he only became a huge fixture in Christianity during the Middle Ages I think. One of my tutors wrote a thesis on the history of satan...would've been an interesting read.

By the definition of the 'fake' Satanists...that makes for a lot of unofficial Satanists.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*On a related note, I like the word "hellions". It makes me laugh. You little hellion you!*


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

valley_girl1919 said:


> You can worship satan by your actions and just by denying Christ. You dont have to actually fall to your knees an worship him. Satanism is a very real worship of satan and I have studied about how some people that are involved in this become so deceived that they hear voices telling them to kill people or themselves. I've read about it. Thats how satan gets people, he convinces them that God is the evil one and he will lead them to happiness. How do you thinks Adam and Eve fell- satan didnt tell them about the consequences they would suffer. I dont know about others but being close to satan in anyway is not at all desirable to me.


That isn't satanism those stories you read are actions that where deemed satanic by people who became christians after the fact of those actions. I've found many christian publications and born againers lie outright about some of these claims, i've never seen any credible sources of satanism, paganism et al as a religion that does unlawful acts outside of a few nuts which every religion has instances of. Hopefully I don't start another argument because i'm such a pedant, I do respect your believes but some of your claims just aren't true. Anyways this thread is supposed to be for satanist so this is kind of offtopic (yoohoo where are you?)



SilentLoner said:


> The church made sure of that didn't they.


The catholics shoving a spike up anyone that disagreed with them was certainly a disconcerting time in history. At least the protestants would only banish you.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

:evil


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a Santanist.
I worship the fat red guy of the north


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i have read the satanic bible(i got it from ebay), i think laveyan satanism is bs.the magic and ritual parts are just lame, lavey also says that he believes in soul but he says that soul dies when the body dies, i felt like even he didn't believe in what he was saying. imo he was just looking for money and fame.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

screwjack said:


> The catholics shoving a spike up anyone that disagreed with them was certainly a disconcerting time in history. At least the protestants would only banish you.


The "witches" of Salem would disagree with you there.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Crystalline said:


> I don't think this thread was meant for Christians to try to push their POVs down the throats of people. While I'm no Satanist people are free to choose what they believe in without oppression from others.


:agree Respect.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> The "witches" of Salem would disagree with you there.


Touche.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> The "witches" of Salem would disagree with you there.


To be fair the puritans where a protestant sect that thought catholics where being too lenient and not catholic enough. I realized after I posted I should have said most protestants instead, I had a feeling someone would bring up salem.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

screwjack said:


> To be fair the puritans where a protestant sect that thought catholics where being too lenient and not catholic enough. I realized after I posted I should have said most protestants instead, I had a feeling someone would bring up salem.


You're forgetting that the Catholic church has such a reputation for violence because it was _the only Christian church in most of Europe for a very long time_. Orthodoxy also has a stained past in the regions where it was established.

And Puritanism is very different from Catholicism theologically. The "purity" they called for was basically stripping Christianity of everything that was Catholic (or as they called it, "popery"). They were a group of Calvinists that felt that the Church of England wasn't distanced enough from Catholicism, not that Catholicism wasn't Catholic enough.


----------



## Ovid (May 30, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Anton LaVey's Satanism is just Atheism with flair; only using Satan as the ultimate symbolic rejection of x-tianity.


Sorry to be a killjoy, but I just wanted to help quell any misunderstanding of atheism (as a non-religious person myself).

Many people falsely see 'Atheism' as a belief structure, where in fact it's *entire* meaning is summed up in a few words: 'A non-religious person/s'. That's it, no holy books, no holy scriptures, no prophets (yes I know that Richard Dawkins is awesome, but even he is only human). I just worry that because that definition is encapsulated in the word 'Atheist' people start grouping others by it. When it should be used as per it's original Greek translation: (Greek: a + theos "not god").

By using word replacement on the above quote it sounds like this:

"Anton LaVey's Satanism is just 'not a religion', with flair; only using Satan as the ultimate symbolic rejection of x-tianity."

Which I think misses the point it was trying to make, otherwise accept my apologies as I know / care little about satanism.

I guess my point is that the word 'Atheism' is kind of redundant, so I just use 'non-religious' instead (hesitantly). For the same reason that I don't go around calling myself a non-skydiver, reassuring myself before bed of my non-skydiving beliefs. Being the negative of something cannot possibly hold the same structure as in believing it.

*ducks*


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Ovid said:


> Many people falsely see 'Atheism' as a belief structure, where in fact it's *entire* meaning is summed up in a few words: 'A non-religious person/s'.


I'd always heard that atheism meant you believed there were no gods, while agnostic meant you didn't know one way or another. But like most words, their definition is probably pretty fuzzy, since they're used by different people with different understandings of their meanings...


----------



## IAM (Jun 24, 2009)

I used to be a self-proclaimed satanist when i was 15 or 16. I figured it was the natural thing to do considering the state of the world... to me the focus on image, money, physical beauty, in society seemed like a satan way of life and as such i thought that if you cant beat them, join them kinda thing... so yeah i would like pray to the devil.. and i remember selling my soul for nothing... but i actually went back on the deal and asked for something at a later point... that hallmarked a period of darkness for myself.. but i grew out of it probably within a year or so.. 

so yeah, i see no point in worshipping satan anymore.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hail Satan.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Paul'sBunyon said:


> ^We all have violent thoughts and impulses. Instead of blaming "satan", I wish people were hip to the basic psychology of how their mind works and TAKE CONTROL. Process your emotions in a healthy way and instead of blaming some biblical representation of evil and take responsibility.


:clap Yes.
I do think there are evil forces but I don't think it's right for people to put the blame on the Devil or whoever else when they are the ones in control. People need to hold themselves accountable for their own dark thoughts. Having them doesn't mean you're a horrible person and you need to be punished. It means you're a human being! And that you have the power to change your own thoughts. If you believe in God and the devil and all that, great for you. You should also believe in yourself though.

But to answer the original question...I am not a Satanist.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Satanism as you can see in this thread is just another way of blasting this God that everyone (in this thread) does not seem to believe in! Nevermind the fact that without the Bible that claims to be the revelation of God, Satan would not exist! Just to remind everyone that many terms in Western culture including "Satan" and "secular" are actually derived from Christianity, we need to realize that rejecting God is everyones personal choice, however, Christianity is indispensable to our culture and our way of life. Many of the tenets of our current society is based on Christianity and to ignore this is to our own peril. Whether you like it or not, Christianity is the basis of our government, our society, and our family structure, so either we appreciate it or we destroy it! You do not need to be a believer to realize this. If you think other forms of society have had more success then good luck, I think America is still the best example of society that has ever been produced. This is not an accident. This is a direct result of a overwhelming Judeo-Christian influence and anyone who denies this is ignoring actual history and assuming that things would have gone well without this overwhelming cultural and societal influence. Satanic worship is just rebellion against God plain and simple! This is everyones choice but it does not make good sense. Being atheistic actually makes more sense. Rejecting God is a natural reaction to doubt. Worshipping Satan is simply rebellious and unnatural. But Good luck to you!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

persistent1 said:


> Satanism as you can see in this thread is just another way of blasting this God that everyone (in this thread) does not seem to believe in! Nevermind the fact that without the Bible that claims to be the revelation of God, Satan would not exist! Just to remind everyone that many terms in Western culture including "Satan" and "secular" are actually derived from Christianity, we need to realize that rejecting God is everyones personal choice, however, Christianity is indispensable to our culture and our way of life. Many of the tenets of our current society is based on Christianity and to ignore this is to our own peril. Whether you like it or not, Christianity is the basis of our government, our society, and our family structure, so either we appreciate it or we destroy it! You do not need to be a believer to realize this. If you think other forms of society have had more success then good luck, I think America is still the best example of society that has ever been produced. This is not an accident. This is a direct result of a overwhelming Judeo-Christian influence and anyone who denies this is ignoring actual history and assuming that things would have gone well without this overwhelming cultural and societal influence. Satanic worship is just rebellion against God plain and simple! This is everyones choice but it does not make good sense. Being atheistic actually makes more sense. Rejecting God is a natural reaction to doubt. Worshipping Satan is simply rebellious and unnatural. But Good luck to you!


I did not say that I didn't believe in God and I'm sure there are other people who also did not say they didn't believe in God. If you need to hear it: I do believe in God. 
Humanity existed before Christianity was established. I think there are things in society that were here before Christianity was here so...I'm not saying Christianity doesn't influence anything. I'm just saying it's not the only thing that influences the way society is right now. There are a lot of terrible things in society, too, and I don't think you addressed those things. Christianity is not good all around as it is now. It's influenced society in a bad way, too, being the reason for war and destruction. Christianity is only as strong as the people who believe in it, and those people can be quite...troubling.
Satanism is not a rejection of God. They don't worship Satan and that was said in this thread. And even if someone does worship Satan, I wouldn't say it's unnatural. Not being a Christian is not unnatural.
Good luck to you, too.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

persistent1 said:


> Satanism as you can see in this thread is just another way of blasting this God that everyone (in this thread) does not seem to believe in! Nevermind the fact that without the Bible that claims to be the revelation of God, Satan would not exist! Just to remind everyone that many terms in Western culture including "Satan" and "secular" are actually derived from Christianity, we need to realize that rejecting God is everyones personal choice, however, Christianity is indispensable to our culture and our way of life. Many of the tenets of our current society is based on Christianity and to ignore this is to our own peril. Whether you like it or not, Christianity is the basis of our government, our society, and our family structure, so either we appreciate it or we destroy it! You do not need to be a believer to realize this. If you think other forms of society have had more success then good luck, I think America is still the best example of society that has ever been produced. This is not an accident. This is a direct result of a overwhelming Judeo-Christian influence and anyone who denies this is ignoring actual history and assuming that things would have gone well without this overwhelming cultural and societal influence. Satanic worship is just rebellion against God plain and simple! This is everyones choice but it does not make good sense. Being atheistic actually makes more sense. Rejecting God is a natural reaction to doubt. Worshipping Satan is simply rebellious and unnatural. But Good luck to you!


:roll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am not religious, merely atheist, but that's completely beside the point. I like the whole 'Satanist' culture for what it represents and symbolizes more than anything else, but that's it. That's as far as I take it.

For some people, these beliefs are synonymous with going one's own road and sticking it to the man (hence goats vs. sheep), not necessarily worshipping a religious 'deity' that coincidentally coincides with another.

As far as arguments pertaining to actual religion go, I couldn't care less for them.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't believe anything. Either there is evidence for something or there is not. If there is no evidence then its just made up like unicorns, dragons, mermaids, trolls, greek gods, roman gods or anyone else's god. I can accept newtonian physics or evolution because there is evidence. Note: I DON'T believe in evolution, I KNOW it true because it can be proven.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I never liked the term Satanist for people who call themselves that, because it seems no one actually believes in a literal Satan or Devil anymore. Even to religious people Satan seems to be more of a metaphor for human's propensity to 'sin', rather than being a guy with hooves and a pitchfork sneaking around casting spells or whatever.

So I don't think many people are real Satanists, in that sense. That being the case, the whole Satanism movement seems a little silly. It's more reactionary and rebellious than anything.

It's all just a ploy to distract everyone from the _real _god. You know, the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Even to religious people Satan seems to be more of a metaphor for human's propensity to 'sin', rather than being a guy with hooves and a pitchfork sneaking around casting spells or whatever.


well, those people should read their bible more often, or more carefully. The bible clearly states that Lucifer(which later became Satan) was created by God. Of course you need to believe in the bible to believe that.
It's pretty silly to believe in one and not believe in the other, though. 
Unless you invent a Satan and worship your invented God or something. heh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lucifer is the fallen angel, so he could have hooves. Wow - I haven't used the word hooves in a long time - did I spell it right? :lol


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I think most people are just paraphrasing paradise lost and not the bible when they talk about satan even if they are coming from a christian backround. You don't learn very much about satan in the bible except that he's Gods adversery. 

Having further researched true "satanism" there are a handful of people out there that do worship satan but they do it with the notion that satan is trying to enlighten humanity. They aren't doing it to be evil or against christianity or anything they just honestly believe that satan is trying to better mankind. Whether you believe that they are being misled into damnation or whatever is a seperate matter all together.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

persistent1 said:


> Satanism as you can see in this thread is just another way of blasting this God that everyone (in this thread) does not seem to believe in! Nevermind the fact that without the Bible that claims to be the revelation of God, Satan would not exist! Just to remind everyone that many terms in Western culture including "Satan" and "secular" are actually derived from Christianity, we need to realize that rejecting God is everyones personal choice, however, Christianity is indispensable to our culture and our way of life. Many of the tenets of our current society is based on Christianity and to ignore this is to our own peril. Whether you like it or not, Christianity is the basis of our government, our society, and our family structure, so either we appreciate it or we destroy it! You do not need to be a believer to realize this. If you think other forms of society have had more success then good luck, I think America is still the best example of society that has ever been produced. This is not an accident. This is a direct result of a overwhelming Judeo-Christian influence and anyone who denies this is ignoring actual history and assuming that things would have gone well without this overwhelming cultural and societal influence. Satanic worship is just rebellion against God plain and simple! This is everyones choice but it does not make good sense. Being atheistic actually makes more sense. Rejecting God is a natural reaction to doubt. Worshipping Satan is simply rebellious and unnatural. But Good luck to you!


:no:afr:twisted:wtf:evil


----------

